
The Steve Jobs Market Research Quote Should Rest in Peace - draegtun
http://mvctest.com/the-steve-jobs-research-quote-should-rest-in-peace/
======
whelps
I think the "Jobs path to success" is largely misunderstood in that there is
an assumption that anyone can mimic Jobs and achieve success. The problem with
this line of thinking is that while it is true Job didn't rely on market
research, the reason why he was able to do that he had an innate understanding
of what people will like. You can't unfortunately teach that and without it,
the "Jobs path" is a recipe for disaster.

